# monkey island



## DEEJAY (Sep 6, 2008)

on x-box 360 arcade to download 800 ms

just downloading now, saves me swapping 8 discs into my old amiga thats been in the loft so long now, let hope the graphics have sharpened up to


----------



## adamf (Feb 5, 2006)

4 Discs on the Amiga wasn't it? and 11 for MI2?

Anyways, I tired the demo. Nice to see the game in HD but can't really be bothered to complete it again. I played the old ones to death on the Amiga and PC.

Didn't enjoy 4 though


----------

